# Que hago?



## Katalinda (May 6, 2006)

Hola, saludo a todos!!!
Tengo una pregunta, yo quiero comprar un dispositivo gps, como ando en esas he estado buscando y encontre posibilidades para tener gps desde mi telefono movil, hay unos sistemas que son muy conocidos como el tomtom o el wayfinder y otros nuevos como el nav4all... entonces antes de tomar una decision queria consultar con expertos... como es que funciona eso de tener navegador desde el telefono movil???
Gracias.


----------



## Katalinda (May 9, 2006)

Compañeros del foro... busco su recomendacion y/o su consejo sobre cual sistema de navegacion utilizar desde mi movil, quiero tener en cuenta costos, funcionalidad, buen desempeño en ruta.  Que me dicen...nav4all o tomtom???
Gracias


----------



## Katalinda (Jun 24, 2006)

Amigos, aunque no respodieron a mi interrogante, queria contarles que ya encontre información sobre nav4all y su funcionamiento (y no fue en la pagina de ellos) porque lo que queria era información sobre la experiencia de la gente al respecto.
De todas maneras muchas gracias.
Ya les  contare mas cosas sobre nav4all, cuando termine mi busqueda.


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola, la verdad yo ni idea de esto. Pero cómo es que funciona? Ya pudiste averiguar? Contame asi aprendo!, jeje


----------

